# Colorado Springs New Archery Pro Shop



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've always loved Colorado Springs and I bet I'd love The Archery Hut also. You don't have any Old Glorys do ya?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Congrats Bill. Hopefully I can get over there when I'm in the Springs in Aug to check things out.

>>------>


----------



## Elkcaller (Jun 15, 2003)

Will try to make that LONG, LONG drive to the springs  , maybe someone in CO will get a clue(HINT HINT) and carry slick trick broadheads  

Elk


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

(rembrandt) I have not seen Oldglorys, do you have info on them, please pass it on to me. (CHPro) look forward to seeing you in Aug. I will buy you a Pepsi when you get here! (Elkcaller) I killed a cow and a bull elk last year using slick tricks. They worked great! I have them on order, expecting them this week. Take care, Bill


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

rembrandt: I found Old Glory, I don't carry bowtech. Mike Lee at Iron Rose Archery in Peyton can help you. He's a great guy to do business with. Good Luck, Bill


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

Good to hear your still in the business Bill. I haven't seen you in a while, last time I believe we were shooting at outline deer vitals drawn on cardboard in Ted's old place around 1996 (I think I won last...). Be sure to keep that mean old Derek in line and don't let him get away with anything in your shop.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

It's always good to have high quality pro shops available.

Good luck, Bill!


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Great shop, great town, only bad thing is a 5'2" brunette named Windy in that town. If you meet her run for your life....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Congratulations Bill. :thumbs_up I’m sure the Shop will be Top Notch with you at the helm. 

You probably don’t remember me but you were my pardoner in the Shoot Down round at a Cebela’s/NABH Tournament in ‘ 98 or ‘99 in Abilene. That was the first year they tried having the top 3 Amateurs paired up with the top finishing Pro’s. It was a real pleasure shooting with you and I wish you all the best at your new shop.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats Bill , I will have tolet my brother-n-law know about ya , he is in the Springs . He is trying to get me a goat hunt maybe next summer there .


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

*Congrats*

I have been in there several times, last time was about 3 weeks ago. Great shot, probablt better now. I'm sure I'll see ya in a week or 2.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Cool*

It's because of people like Bill and Derek that I'm into competetive Archery.

I wish you the best of luck, just wish I wasn't 1927 miles away. :smile: 

Thanks for the help back in 96-97, Jeremy Travis.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the encouraging words. Good to hear from you Jeremy. If anybody has any recomendations or ideas I would love to hear from you. I want this to be a shop people stop by just to visit and have fun. Thanks again, Billl


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be in CS for Target Nationals at the end of the month and I'll put a visit to your shop on my list of things to do. Maybe I'll even bring my Mustang with me. What are your Saturday hours? I might bring my daughter over to get some practice before shooting the tournment. We're staying at MountainDale Campground if you could give me directions on how to get to your shop.


----------

